# Wie lange Wasser stehen lassen bis Fische rein ?



## neipel (12. Apr. 2007)

wie lange soll ich nach dem einlassen des wassers warten bis ich fisch einsetzen kann?


----------



## sigfra (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wielange wasser stehen lassen bis fische rein ?*

Hallo erst mal...


komm drauf an, was für Fische... wenn Koi, dann solltest du schon warten...

hast du denn nen Filter ? ... wenn ja, sollte er eingefahren sein... bzw. sollte er erstmal Bakkis bilden, damit er richtig arbeiten kann... und somit verschiedene " Abfallprodukte " abbauen kann....

Du kannst es aber auch auf die radikale Tour machen und sie einfach einsetzten...


----------



## neipel (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wielange wasser stehen lassen bis fische rein ?*

ich will nur goldfische einsetzen. ohne filter


----------



## sigfra (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wielange wasser stehen lassen bis fische rein ?*

Goldfische sind ja sehr robust....  

da denke ich mal, das es kein größeres Problem ist, die reinzusetzten...


nur mal so nebenbei...

es würde sich nicht schlecht machen...

ein kleines Hallo ...und zum Schluß ein kleines Tschüss oder wie auch immer...


----------



## rainthanner (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wielange wasser stehen lassen bis fische rein ?*

Hallo, 

bei einer Neubefüllung mit Leitungswasser sollte man achtgeben, bis das wasser "ausgegast" hat. Zu erkennen an den feinen Bläschen an der Folie. Diese müssen weg sein. Man kann es durch möglichst viel Wasserbewegung beschleunigen. 
Außerdem würde ich warten, bis sich ein leichter Biofilm an der Folie gebildet hat. Merkst du, wenn die Folie glitschig wird.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## neipel (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wielange wasser stehen lassen bis fische rein ?*

danke! 
also wie lang ist das ungefähr?


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: wielange wasser stehen lassen bis fische rein ?*

Hi,

auch dies ist nicht generell zu sagen!

Aber meist wird der Rat gegeben 4-6 Wochen abzuwarten bevor man Fische einsetzt.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## gartentictante (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Wasser stehen lassen bis Fische rein ?*

Hallo!

Bei Goldis haben wir`s auch gewagt, weil unser Sohn (3 1/2 ) so dringend Goldfische im Wasser haben wollte und irgendwie bezüglich Wassergüte und biofilm so gar kein Verständnis zeigte.... 

Kurz: Teich seit Karfreitag mit Wasser befüllt (Leitungswasser), Karsamstag 3 Fische rein.
Bis jetztsehen sie fit aus und verhalten sich auch so.

Biofilm haben wir seit 3 Tagen.

Tschüß

Marion


----------

